# Happy 1st Birthday Ryland Josef William



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Thinking of you today and always, Ally.







s It's hard to believe our precious little souls would be 1 year old already! Much love and peace to you today.








Ryland Josef William


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ryland. It seems like it has been so long, but it also seems like just yesterday...

I'm so sorry mama, I'm sure Ryland is watching out for Brandon.

Love,
Mary


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Thinking of you both- I can't believe it's been a year.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

: for Ryland Joseph.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

I have been thinking of you all day...


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

Ryland








Reagan


----------



## mama4gals (Nov 15, 2003)

Much love to you, mamas!

Liz


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## damyen's mommy (May 5, 2005)




----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I can hardly believe it has been one year.







Ryland Josef







Reagan

Much love, mamas


----------



## bluebird68 (Mar 6, 2006)

I am sending much love and peace to both of you courageous mamas, as well as to your babes. Many hugs.... Michelle


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

Love and peace to your families at this time!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Thank you so much ladies... I can't Reagan and Ryland are a year old already...I pray they're up there in Heaven having fun and playing together.

Ryland, angel...we love you, we miss you....every minute of every day.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Sending more love and many hugs to both of you, mamas.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Wishing you love and peace on this sad anniversary, Ally.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

hope Ryland's birthday is peaceful for you

tara


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)




----------

